# My first partial gel!



## judymoody (Nov 21, 2011)

By the time I got the top molded and got it into the refrigerator I suspected it was already gelling.  It felt too warm in the mold.  I had a moment of indecision but as it's scented with folded orange, lavender, and patch, I wanted to preserve as much of the scent as possible.  So I gave it a try.  Sure enough, partial gel.  But I think it looks kind of cool.  This is my "man soap" with ground orange peel, pumice, and oatmeal for exfoliants.  For the guys in my life that like some abrasive action in the shower.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2011)

first?! how lucky are you!

I think it looks cool too.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks cool to me, too. Your textured top is especially nice.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice, I love scrubbies in my soap...


----------



## Cirafly24 (Nov 22, 2011)

Still looks great! Do you have any soap stamps? I find that partial gel looks especially cool when it's sort of a frame for a stamp.


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cirafly24 said:
			
		

> Still looks great! Do you have any soap stamps? I find that partial gel looks especially cool when it's sort of a frame for a stamp.



That's a really great tip


----------



## judymoody (Nov 22, 2011)

Cirafly24 said:
			
		

> Still looks great! Do you have any soap stamps? I find that partial gel looks especially cool when it's sort of a frame for a stamp.



Great idea, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks fantastic and the smell sounds yum!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 23, 2011)

First partial? Lucky you! That looks a lot like my oatmeal honey soap


----------

